# Flw Toho...



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

I had one dog of a time trying to get FLW LIVE to work today...never managed it!!!

Anyone have some results of the weigh-in???

FLW really had a GREAT chance to further enhance the sport with the new fantasy arena. I'm disappointed that they couldn't capitalize on it coming out of the box.

They have a "new" slow loading site and now requiring membership into FLW inorder to watch the live weigh. 

I'm all about it- nada problem, but I'd bet many who are just venturing into the spectator side of it (who they attracted with the fantasy stuff) are kinda left with a bad taste in their gullet after no weigh-in access.

Is it me??? Anyone else having probs online???

nip


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

http://flw.flwoutdoors.com/tournament.cfm?cid=1&t=results
Try that link.... It was slow to load, but eventually came up for me. If you want to find out anything about the FLW anglers they wanted like $40.00 for a fantasy edge report, that left a bad taste in my mouth.
Brett Hite 22lbs... Vic is in 19th palce about 10lbs off the lead.


----------



## cedar1 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hey Nip, I had the same problem so I called them. They said it was tech. problems. I agree that its bad timing to start charging to see the weigh ins. If I was a newbe at the fantasy fishing I would feel like I got suckered into something.


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

I could see my results for the tourney but not anything else. Shouldn't have to pay for the basics! I don't mind doing some research on anglers but they should at least have the finishing order up for all to see. I have one at 17 and one at 51 the rest are way down there. You can get Players Edge now for $25 or join FlW club but I'm not going to. Good Luck Guys. Just clicked on link ParmaBass put up and was able to see the finishing order.


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

Rattle-

No prob with the $$$ to get the players advantage- shoot- for all that work WELL worth it...

I don't even take issue with having to be a flw member to watch the live video stream...but... poor timing as Cedar indicated.

There wasn't any heads up for anyone that would be the case- always used to be click and go.

I called too Cedar- after on hold for 10 minutes I guessed it wasn't just me  

I bet the techno guys get canned if they dont pull it together for tomorrow!

I have had people (esp at work) who know I'm involved with the tourney scene actually come up and start discussing FLW events with me. Thats TOTALLY new and introducing the sport to folks who otherwise would/have cared less. They never could understand in the past years what it was we did out there (despite my persistence)- with the fantasy fishn'- it got them hooked!!!!

Come'on FLW- *continuity*-- make it happen!!!!

nip
www.dobass.com


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

rattletraprex said:


> Shouldn't have to pay for the basics!


That's what I said earlier. They could at least list the anglers hometown or State there from. It's a giant crapshoot anyway!! Good luck!


----------



## rattletraprex (Sep 1, 2005)

Parma if you go to My Team then create/edit tem and click on an anglers name it will give you a little info on them. Not much but some,they have a promo for PA now that's $25 so guess compared to what I spend on fantasy football that isn't bad. Cedar1 if you're not in our leauge join in,we're over 30 now. Leauge ID# is 10684 password ogf.


----------



## ranger487 (Apr 5, 2005)

I just got of the bassfishing home page and they said that they were not having any problems ?? Im with all of you guys alout of waiting just to get on the site.

Mark


----------

